# Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllen, brauche ich Wasseraufbereiter?



## KOI-Petsch (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wollte Fragen ob ich das verdunstete Wasser im Teich einfach mit Leitungswasser wider auffüllen kann oder ob ich dafür Wasseraufbereiter benötige die das Leitungswasser Fischgerecht machen, wie es immer geschrieben steht?


----------



## Redlisch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllen, brauche ich Wasseraufbereiter?*

Hiho,

das stammt wohl noch aus der Zeit wo das Trinkwasser stark gechlort war.

Auch auf das ausgasen des Wassers braucht man bei Teichen keine Rücksicht zu nehmen, bei dem Mischungsverhältniss und der Menge des nachzufüllenden Wassers ist das zu vernachlässigen.

Leg der Schlauch rein und dreh den Hahn auf 

Ich füle sogar seit über 20 Jahren meine Warmwasserbecken direkt aus der Leitung, Wasseraufbereitungsmittel wurden bei mir nie benötigt.

Axel


----------



## KOI-Petsch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllen, brauche ich Wasseraufbereiter?*

``Dabei muß einmal deutlich gesagt werden, daß das Trinkwasser des Eigenbetriebes „Wasserwerk Petersberg“ nicht mit Chlor behandelt wird, sondern mit Kieselgur gefiltert und damit ent-säuert wird bzw. eventuell vorhandene Bakterien durch die UV-Anlage abgetötet werden´´ ausschnitt von der Homepage derörtlichen Wasserwerke bei uns.

Habe bisher immer noch Wasseraufbereiter beigemischt, weil ich dachte es sei noch Chlor und andere schädliche sachen für die kois im leitungswasser.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllen, brauche ich Wasseraufbereiter?*

ich nehme seit jahren nur wasser aus der leitung. hatte niemals probleme damit und habe das wasser nie behandelt.


viele grüße, thomas


----------

